

Vanity Fair's 2011 New Establishment List - rudiger
http://www.vanityfair.com/online/daily/2011/09/the-2011-new-establishment-list--and-the-top-spot-goes-to---

======
pg
Wow, we've had 11 people on this list speak at YC dinners, plus 1 more who's
scheduled for this winter.

